# Duas novas estações meteorológicas automáticas na Madeira



## Rog (24 Mar 2009 às 09:54)

_Serão instaladas pelo Observatório de Meteorologia da Madeira, na Ponta de São Lourenço e na Santa do Porto Moniz_ 
*Mais duas estações meteorológicas automáticas*

*Vão ser instaladas mais duas estações meteorológicas automáticas, respectivamente na Ponta de São Lourenço e na Santa do Porto Moniz. O director do Observatório de Meteorologia da Madeira diz que tal deverá acontecer até finais de Abril. Além disso, Victor Prior adianta que serão instalados, respectivamente, no Observatório e no Areeiro, dois Sensores de Tempo Presente. Algo que deverá acontecer antes do Verão. *


Brevemente, vão ser instaladas mais duas estações meteorológicas automáticas na Madeira, as quais irão ficar localizadas, respectivamente, na Ponta de São Lourenço e na Santa do Porto Moniz.
A notícia foi adiantada ao Jornal da Madeira pelo novo director do Observatório de Meteorologia da Madeira, Victor Prior (que iniciou funções no passado dia 1 de Fevereiro), ontem, data em que se assinalou o Dia Meteorológico Mundial. 
Este responsável sublinha a importância de mais estes dois equipamentos, que deverão ser instalados no máximo até ao fim do próximo mês de Abril, tendo em conta que «sem observações não se consegue fazer uma boa climatologia no futuro» e porque «é importante para a previsão e para a divulgação ao público».
Justificando a localização das estações, o nosso interlocutor refere que a da Ponta de São Lourenço tem a ver com o facto de a informação ser também «muito importante» para as actividades aero-portuárias, já que «há sempre muitas pessoas à procura deste tipo de informação», sendo este «um ponto estratégico em termos de observação».
Já a da Santa, na zona do Lombo da Terça, será colocada a uma altitude de cerca de 700 metros, porque «neste momento todas as estações estão instaladas junto ao mar e é importante ter um ponto com observação a meio da ilha». Com esta observação, diz, é possível ter uma ideia melhor do estado do tempo naquele sítio.
Victor Prior adianta que as estações já estão no Observatório e sustenta que quer que as mesmas sejam instaladas o mais breve possível. Tal como explicou o responsável, uma estação meteorológica automática diz respeito a um mastro com dez metros de altura, dotado de equipamentos que permitem medir o vento, a temperatura, a humidade e a precipitação à superfície, assim como as temperaturas do solo.


*Dois Sensores de Tempo Presente*

Por outro lado, serão instalados, respectivamente, no Observatório e no Areeiro, dois Sensores de Tempo Presente. Uma operação que deverá ser concluída antes do Verão.
Segundo Victor Prior, estes equipamentos permitem medir a quantidade de precipitação, a sua intensidade e o tipo (chuvisco, chuva ou neve), assim como a visibilidade (neblina, nevoeiro ou bruma).
Para exemplificar a importância deste equipamento, o nosso interlocutor referiu-se aos recentes nevões ocorridos este ano no Pico do Areeiro. «Toda a gente dizia que estava a nevar no Areeiro, mas como o Observatório não tem pessoas lá, este equipamento dá a informação», sustentou. 
Além destes, mas ainda em fase de estudo, há a possibilidade de ser instalado um Sensor de Tempo Presente na ilha do Porto Santo.


*Modelo de previsões mais detalhadas: "Aladin" estende-se até Madeira com detalhe*

Neste momento estão ser feitos os últimos testes para a utilização “oficial” de um novo modelo no que concerne às previsões meteorológicas – denominado “Aladin” -, o qual, até ao final do ano passado/ inícios deste, funcionava só para o continente.
Este modelo, com uma maior resolução espacial, isto é, mais específico em termos espaciais, com uma malha de aproximadamente seis por seis quilómetros, vai possibilitar melhorar significativamente as previsões do tempo e com mais detalhe, tendo em conta que o modelo do Centro Europeu de Previsão do Tempo funciona numa malha de 50 por 50 quilómetros. O modelo “Aladin” permite prever o vento, a precipitação, a temperatura, a humidade, entre outros parâmetros meteorológicos.
Segundo Victor Prior, o modelo já funciona, mas falta verificar os resultados, ou seja, «durante três ou quatro meses fazer a previsão da temperatura do ar para o Funchal e comparar com aquele que é observado, e verificar qual é a diferença entre os resultados do modelo e a observação, para os meteorologistas terem a noção de qual a diferença entre aquilo que é observado e aquilo que é simulado». Estes dados passarão a ser tidos por base proximamente. 


*Observação da composição da atmosfera
Organismo regional faz parte de rede mundial*

O Observatório de Meteorologia da Madeira faz parte de uma rede mundial de observação da composição da atmosfera – GAW (Global Atmosphere Watch).
O director deste organismo refere que o mesmo «faz uma monitorização a nível global, da composição da atmosfera de fundo em zonas não influenciadas directamente pela cidade». Mais concretamente, observa em particular as denominadas “partículas PM 10” - que são partículas que são inaláveis e que causam danos no sistema respiratório - e concentração total do ozono.
Segundo explicou, o Observatório faz as observações, as quais são coligidas e depois tratadas e processadas ou aqui ou no Instituto de Meteorologia (sede), sendo que posteriormente, essa informação é divulgada a nível mundial, principalmente para dois centros mundiais de estudos do clima, de modo a ver qual é o efeito da composição da atmosfera no clima global. Victor Prior sublinha que não é da competência do Instituto de Meteorologia fazer observações da qualidade do ar e que tal compete à Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente. «Tem postos de observação aqui. São observadas em períodos curtos as concentrações dos poluentes atmosféricos e, se estes atingirem um determinado nível que seja crítico para a saúde das pessoas, é à Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente que compete divulgar e informar os meios de comunicação social», esclareceu.
O director do Observatório sublinha que cabe a este organismo fazer a observação das partículas “PM 10” e da coluna do ozono total, sendo que também é recolhida diariamente ou semanalmente, em períodos pré-definidos, a água da precipitação. Depois, acrescenta, «essas amostras são enviadas para um laboratório em Sines e aí é analisada detalhadamente a composição da água e a composição das partículas que são recolhidas nesses equipamentos». «Todos os componentes químicos são analisados, sabe-se a concentração e esses dados são importantes para estudos das alterações climáticas», frisou.
No caso concreto da Região, Victor Prior adianta que desde 1993, altura em que teve início este programa da Organização Meteorológica Mundial, no Funchal o valor médio de concentração de “PM 10” é de cerca de 30 microgramas por metro cúbico. Esta média está abaixo do limiar de alerta, que é de 40 microgramas por metro cúbico anuais.


*Desde os anos 70 até 2008
Temperatura média anual cresceu 0,6 graus*

Desde os anos 70 até 2008, a Madeira acompanhou os valores que são referidos a nível mundial no que diz respeito à temperatura média anual, tendo-se verificado um aumento na ordem de 0,6 graus centígrados. Algo que se deve aos poluentes antropogénicos, como o CO2 e o metano.
Victor Prior fala numa variabilidade climática cuja causa está perfeitamente identificada e aponta que é necessário «travar» esta subida da temperatura, a qual tem como efeitos mais visíveis a diminuição «drástica» das calotes polares. «Não é sustentável viver na terra com este aumento que está a ocorrer», frisa.
No Porto Santo, o director do Observatório de Meteorologia da Madeira referiu que também houve um aumento do valor médio anual da temperatura do ar, mas menos significativo, na ordem de 0,5 graus centígrados. O que poderá explicar esta situação, diz, é o facto de o aumento da área urbana do Funchal ter sido muito significativo nos últimos anos e de o Observatório ficar dentro da cidade, pelo que «podemos acrescentar um efeito de ilha de calor».
No que concerne às temperaturas mínimas, e tendo em conta o facto de as pessoas dizerem que este Inverno foi mais frio, Victor Prior afirma que «a memória das pessoas para a meteorologia é muito fraca». Este ano, e no que concerne ao Funchal, o valor mais baixo foi de 10,3 graus centígrados, no dia 3 deste mês, mas o nosso interlocutor lembra que no dia 3 de Março de 2002 a temperatura mínima atingiu os 9,9 graus. O que pode ter acontecido agora foi uma ocorrência de dias frios consecutivos. Por outro lado, disse que entre 1951 e 1970 houve um dia com 7,3 graus de mínima e, entre 1971 e 2001, houve um registo de 7,4 graus. Quanto à temperatura máxima, este ano o valor mais alto até agora foi de 26,1 graus, registado a 11 de Março. Desde 1996, o ano de 2004 foi aquele com temperatura mais elevada, de 37,7 graus, a 25 de Julho. Mas, no passado já haviam sido registados valores de 38,3 graus, entre 1951 e 1970, e de 38,5, entre 1971 e 2000.
Já em termos de precipitação, entre 1948 e 2008 manteve-se num valor médio anual de 500 milímetros.


Fonte: Jornal da Madeira


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2009 às 11:13)

Excelente noticia! 

Um dia meteorologicamente feliz para a Madeira! 

Ficaremos então a aguardar que esses dados sejam disponibilizados na redes das EMA's da página do IM.


----------



## vitamos (24 Mar 2009 às 11:29)

Sem dúvida uma boa notícia!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mar 2009 às 13:56)

Parabéns, que excelente notícia para a Madeira !


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2009 às 15:07)

O IM está cada vez mais a aumentar a sua "cobertura" em território Português.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2009 às 15:18)

Esta é sem dúvida uma grande notícia! Parabéns aos Madeirenses!


----------



## jpmartins (24 Mar 2009 às 15:31)

Excelente notícia, parabéns Madeira


----------

